# Using Fabric Glue to Re-tag shirts?



## onedeep99 (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking it may be possible to have custom tags made up, and rather than contracting someone to remove the Gildan tag, and insert mine, that I can use permanent fabric glue, and simply cover gildans tag with my own, and save a little money... any thoughts, or experience with this? I think the first attempts may be sloppy, but after I get some practice it'd probably look pretty professional...


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I've used heat transfers over the original tag and it works great. In theory glueing another tag over the other should be ok, the only thing i'm not sure about is the thickness of the tag afterwards and whether it would irritate the skin.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Why not do one and wash/wear test it for a few weeks.


----------



## onedeep99 (Jun 9, 2008)

yea, I think I will try one out, and see how it performs under regular wear/washing... from my understanding, that glue is pretty strong, permanent stuff... think it's gonna work!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I would test one out in the wash before you do that...


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Glue? What is your taget audience? The reason I'm saying this is because it "sounds" cheap,no disrespect intended. Try the "wash" test and if that doesn't work out you can have some labels (look on the left hand side of the page,labelsforu) made and have someome local put them in your shirts prices range from $.20 to $.50 depends where you are and this will give your products "your" personal look.


----------



## onedeep99 (Jun 9, 2008)

yea, i realilze it sounds cheap... I just figured if the glue was strong enough to create a permanant, seamless bond, and the tag had sewn, finished edges, nobody would know the difference if I applied it properly, and I could save myself .50 per shirt. Of course, it always comes down to the bottom line. We shall see how this works.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fabric glue tends to dry hard. It could be very irritating to the neck.

If you haven't ordered your labels yet, make them iron on.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

I would definitely test it, but if you can try to get them done correctly


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

I would say, That glue over the tag prob would turn me off the shirt. I would not buy one. There are other options silkscreen/plastisol inside the neck. It prob would look better if you made a tag and sew it in yourself.


----------

